# flame guard



## cda (Dec 28, 2010)

anyone seen this product used or tested it???

:::

http://www.hytechsales.com/flameguard.html


----------



## Kearney.200 (Dec 28, 2010)

not that but have use "no burn" around here it as an es number.

call or e-mail them and ask if they have an es or ul number


----------



## Kearney.200 (Dec 28, 2010)

we have used "no burn" around here "no burn" has a es and ul number

call them or e-mail them and ask for a es or ul number


----------



## Kearney.200 (Dec 28, 2010)

we have used "no burn" around here "no burn" has a es and ul number

call them or e-mail them and ask for a es or ul number


----------



## mark handler (Dec 28, 2010)

Hy-Tech and  Flame Guard-Flame Spread Paint Additive do not have a current  ICC Evaluation Reports

http://www.icc-es.org/reports/index.cfm?search=yes&no_result=yes&CFID=782767&CFTOKEN=90712492

No Burn Inc. and Northeast Fireshield, Inc  do.


----------



## High Desert (Dec 28, 2010)

You don't need an ES report to approve a material. If it meets the ASTM test is what matters.


----------



## mark handler (Dec 28, 2010)

High Desert said:
			
		

> You don't need an ES report to approve a material. If it meets the ASTM test is what matters.


Correct, it is a tool to assist in making a decision to approve the use.


----------



## TJacobs (Dec 28, 2010)

I would want to see the listing of the product with a testing lab to verify what test it passed.  Could not determine from web site.


----------



## Jobsaver (Dec 28, 2010)

"PLEASE NOTE: As mentioned above, and repeatedly, the Flame Guard can NOT be mixed into any type of product other than low grade Interior Flat Latex Paint.

There is no need to call or email with questions such as:

"But can I mix it into oil paint?"

"Can I use it with a satin finish?"

"What about in deck stain?"

The answer to these...and all other questions is.....NO!"

A lot of attitude on the company webpage. I think I'll call them tomorrow and ask if the product can be used in satin finish oil-base deck stain.


----------



## High Desert (Dec 28, 2010)

At least they're up front about it. I've seen too many products with recommendations instead of a yes or no.


----------



## FyrBldgGuy (Dec 29, 2010)

I wonder if it can be used with Nitro Cellulose Laquer?

A spontaneous combustible finish material with a flame retardent additive, sounds like a good product.


----------

